#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Uvalue

## Lazele

Τελευταια δημιουργειται θεμα στις ενεργειακες επιθεωρησεις, με το εαν υποχρεουνται οι εταιρειες παρασκευης και διαθεσης εξηλασμενης πολυστερινης να διαθετουν πιστοποιηση η οποια να περιεχει τον συντελεστη θερμοπερατοτητος του υλικου, δηλ. Το uvalue (w/m2k), αναλογως του παχους των θερμομονωτικων πλακων, και οχι μονον τον συνελεστη θερμικης αγωγιμοτητος λ.

Ο κενακ αναφερεται σε θερμοτεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα των μονωτικων υλικων, επομενως και στον συντελεστη θερμοπερατοτητος uvalue, τον οποιον ωφειλει η παρασκευαστρια εταιρεια να πιστοποιει, κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη, ως θερμοτεχνικο χαρακτηριστικο του μονωτικου υλικου, αλλωστε ο συντελεστης θερμοπερατοτητος uvalue, αποτελει και μετρο συγκρισης σε οτι αφορα την ικανοτητα του μονωτικου υλικου να απαγορευει την περατοτητα της θερμικης ενεργειας δια μεσου του σωματος του ανα μοναδα επιφανειας.

Επισημαινω οτι υποχρεωση του ενεργειακου επιθεωρητη ειναι ο υπολογισμος του συντελεστη θερμοπερατοτητος των *δομικων στοιχειων* (τοιχων κτλ) αφου προηγουμενως του παρεχουν πιστοποιημενα θερμοτεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα των μονωτικων υλικων.

Κατα τον κενακ ο ενεργειακος επιθεωρητης δεν πιστοποιει χαρακτηριστικα υλικων, υπολογιζει τον uvalue των *δομικων στοιχειων* για να υπολογισει κατοπιν τις θερμικες απωλειες του κτιριου. 

Θα ηθελα επ'αυτου την γνωμη σας.

Τα κεφαλαία απαγορεύονται!

----------


## Xάρης

Όταν στο πιστοποιητικό δεν δίνεται το U αλλά μόνο το λ τότε θεωρούμε ότι το λ είναι ανεξάρτητο του πάχους του θερμομονωτικού υλικού.
Άλλες εταιρίες όπως π.χ. η Fibran δίνουν το λ για διάφορα πάχη. Έχουμε αύξηση του λ για μεγαλύτερα πάχη.

----------

